# Portugal MH parking/camping.



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Copied from another site FWIW:-

hese are the changes to the Highway Code in Portugal which come into effect on 8 January 2021 and concerns motor homes, etc.
"We hereby inform you that the Government has approved changes to the Highway Code that clarify the places where motorhomes can stay overnight and parked, in contrast to the term park. At the end of a meeting of the Council of Ministers, the Secretary of State for Internal Administration Patrícia Gaspar stressed that the new changes indicate, in practice, the places where motorhomes can park and stay overnight, emphasizing that parking "is a different thing". According to the governor, parking and staying overnight is only allowed in areas previously designated for the purpose, which excludes all others that are not mentioned in the diploma. This diploma comes into force on the 8th of January 2021, and it is no longer allowed to spend the night in car parks by motorhomes, auto-dormitories or special camping vehicles. The only authorized places are the areas designated for this purpose with the indicative signs or the campsites."
Addition to the Highway Code Article 50a - Prohibition of overnight stays and parking of motorhomes.
1 - Without prejudice to the provisions of articles 49 and 50, overnight stays and parking of motorhomes or the like are prohibited outside the places expressly authorized for this purpose.
2 - For the purposes of the preceding paragraph, it is considered: a) 'Parking' means the parking of the vehicle with more space than its perimeter; b) 'Motorhome or similar', a vehicle that presents a living space or that is adapted for the use of a living space, classified as 'motorhome', 'special bedroom' or 'caravan' by the Institute of Mobility and Transport, IP ; c) 'Overnight stay', the permanence of a motorhome or similar at the parking place, with occupants, between 9:00 pm one day and 7:00 am the next day.
3 - Anyone who violates the provisions of paragraph 1 shall be sanctioned with a fine of (euro) 60 to (euro) 300, unless it is an overnight stay or parking in areas of the Natura 2000 network and protected areas, in which case the fine is from (euro) 120 to (euro) 600 (euro).
In short unless you are parked on a campsite, aire or other area deemed as an area to park campervans you will be breaking the law if you park overnight and sleep in your vehicle anywhere else! Not sure yet what this means for people whose only home is their vehicle as the constitution here does offer some protection but who really wants to be arguing with the police over that as they are writing out a fine?
Hope this translation is of great,onto those of us interested, owning motor homes and tge like.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Does that mean the Baragems are out?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

What's a Baragem?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A Reservoir, usually half way up a mountain and very popular with MHs.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

EJB said:


> What's a Baragem?


As Alan said a reservoir (and surrounding land and car parks i think publicly owned) often in areas of outstanding natural beauty. I have toured Portugal using them as overnight stops twice. There are no signs but it was generally considered that it was OK to wild camp on their carparks. A great resource, I hope they are not affected.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

EJB said:


> What's a Baragem?


They are the reservoirs, popular spots for motorhomers, usually around the dam area, most have parking areas with varied facilities.

We've stayed at a few over the years.

.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well I hope they are going to provide aires or open more campsites. There are other reasons for wild camping than most people think i.e not everyone is too tight to fork out for a pitch. The campsites are frequently over shaded for winter camping and even then they get full to the point of bursting.

As above we have often used the baragems in our motorhome. Some even have basic camping facilities such as a tap and a dump. I think that many were gifted to the locals to make up for losing their homes to the reservoir. One notable one had basic showers. The locals do use them in the summer.

I think that most Governments only think of the summer holiday makers and legislate accordingly. I am sure that they could relax these rules for the winter when wild camping does not really inconvenience anyone too much and brings in vital euros for the economy. I remember a bar owner in Silves saying she could not survive in the winter without the wild campers on the edge of town (now an aire).


----------

